# Help to convert NZ Tivo files to include sound



## Ridgedidge (Feb 25, 2010)

HI there, Can anyone help me with this. I have a New Zealand Tivo HD player and use it with Telecom NZs service to record the NZ Freeview TV channels. When I download the videos to my computer using the Tivo desktop they play fine on windows media player, and tivo desktop can convert them happily to run on my PSP.

Trouble is I want to convert the tivo files in to a format that will be recognised by "PS3 Server" so I can stream these videos to a second TV I have in the bedroom. It is a Sony Bravia on my network and supports DLNA video streaming. Unfortunately PS3 Server doesn't recognise the native Tivo file format so I need to convert to something else. I tried using "direct show dump utility" to convert them to an MPeg format. For some reason the files created by Direct show dump utility do not have sound on them. I suspect it may be something to do with the format NZ freeview is recorded in. I believe they are recorded with h.264 sound.

PS3 Server recognises and streams most other file types from my PC to the Bravia - including ripped DVDs in ISO and VOB formats so I guess even a program that would convert Tivo with sound to one of these formats would work fine.

I thought this would be very easy to do but as yet haven't found a program to do the conversion of these NZ Tivo files. Any assistance you may be able to provide would be great.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Try downloading the trial version of videoredo TV Suite.

I believe this version is supposed to support h.264, and you have nothing to lose as the trial version costs nothing.

Don't bother with the older Videoredo plus as I have been told it does not work in NZ.

Let us know how you go, and if anyone knows of free program that will do it please also let us know.

Peter.


----------



## Ridgedidge (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Peter. I downloaded the Version 4 of Video Redo and it has converted a tivo file to Mpeg 2 and the sound works. Thanks for your help. It took ages to convert a file though so I'm going to try and work out how/if I can get PS3 server to convert tivo files on the fly. Thanks again, more experimentation with VideoRedo to follow. If I find anything useful I'll post again.


----------

